# perplexing soffit corner



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

how would you guys go about finishing up this soffit end? do i need a wedge shaped triangle of soffit supported at the end somehow? or should i do it like i did in the background shed when i do the siding? i thought that looked strange, but hey, it's just a shed and no soffits either... the next f-channel to go up to the peak will be about four inches higher than the one there already, leaving me a big gap to deal with. any pics how someone else has handled this would be appreciated. i'm confused... but what else is new?

tnkz!

DM


----------



## my5sons (Oct 29, 2008)

*This should help. I had the same question months ago.*

http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_central/home_clinic/1276126.html


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

that did not help. it only showed how to do it if the soffit is slanted, not flat like mine. but thank you for the effort! =o) how's YOUR project going?

DM


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

get your self a 2x8 or 2x10 cut it about 30" long. put it against the bottom of the rafter against the fascia board. take a level and level a horizontal line from the fascia back to the house. when your about 4" past the house corner make a plumb mark up. cut these two marks and install with nails and a block back towards the house. this would be called a pork chop.BOB


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

having a hard time imagining what you mean bob, you got a pic or two? (i KNEW it had to be called SOMEthing!)

DM


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I tried sending the picture but wont down load, I'll try photo bucket. BOB


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I hope this helps BOB


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, mine is the first one.... what do i use to cover the exposed wood when done? vinyl or alum.?

DM


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Bend alum.


----------

